# Brittany, new Portsmouth to Santander service



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

There was a short item on the local news last night that Brittany Ferries are launching a new service from Portsmouth to Santander. Anyone know if this is in addition to the Plymouth service or a replacement of ?.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Starts next April - new servcie, extra to Pymouth route

see here

in direct competition with P&O's Bilbao service?


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

That's good. Lets hope they have a little price war. I did hear that P&O were only contracted to keep the Bilbao service running for another year or so and then had to hand the ship back to it's irish owners.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The trouble is, if P&O pull out in due course, it'll leave Britanny in control there, and can charge what they like. They did that when P&O pulled out of the Portsmouth - France routes - now it's just too expensive :roll: Believe me, we'd use the Pompey - Cherbourg route if it was a reasonable cost. It's less than 45 mins to Pompey from Bognor, and 90 minutes to Viv's brother's place near Gavray for a quiet overnight in his yard :wink:


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I understand its Plymouth to Santander then Ferry returns to Portsmouth then to Santander then back to Plymouth etc..


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I wish P&O would wake up and take dogs I would use it as it is much cheaper than Brittany.
Colin Frier


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

There is one Ferry each way Portsmouth to Santander per week next year on, I think Monday/Tuesdays

Rest of week the boat will be doing Western Channel runs, it is their flagship. the one with dog kennels. It will not be doing a triangle via Portsmouth

Brittany have put an older, smaller, (but still big) boat on the Santander Plymouth route 3 returns per week

Not sure if that has dog kennels

Plymouth Santander with kennels on board was only sea way of getting pooch to Spain as P&O will not carry and I wouldn,t leave pooch in the van for 36 hours


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

2 adults and 2 children in my MH for a week away in june £850 just for the ferry 8O i could get a family holiday all inclusive for £1200!!! to hell with that!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

I agree very very expensive but we go for 6 weeks - this eases the pain.

We're booked out on the Pont Aven in April: Plymouth-Santander back in June on the Pont Aven (The New Big Ferry) to Plymouth.

The 2009 time table can be found by following this link.

Route is Plymouth to Santander then back to Portsmouth. Then Portsmouth to Santander and back to Plymouth and so on .... have a look 

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/routes


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

When travelling to Spain by road it's very much "you pays your money and takes your choice"
If you want to get to Spain fast and use toll roads you will find there is not a great deal of change out of £850 so the ferry looks good value P&O are cheaper but don't carry dogs.
Also consider the wear and tear on your vehicle which must be 5p a mile or more.
Colin Frier


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

JollyJack said:


> I agree very very expensive but we go for 6 weeks - this eases the pain.
> 
> We're booked out on the Pont Aven in April: Plymouth-Santander back in June on the Pont Aven (The New Big Ferry) to Plymouth.
> 
> ...


Go read the timetable again

Pont Aven is solely based at Posrtsmouth and does one return trip per week Portsmouth to Santander. MV Bretagne 1999 is doing one per week, not three as I previously said Plymounth to Santander, there is no triangle run and there are no dog kennels. The Bretagne is smaller than the Aven so it means that from 3 per week last year in their biggest most modern boat to from Plymouth sailins are cut by a third and capacity by 40% to santander from UK.


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Have done March 2009 onwards:

What I've said looks ok to me ..

All very complicated.


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi had a Quote last night Plymouth/Santander £673 return on the Pont Avon.

Alex.

Ps. out March return May.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Priced them up last night. 7 metre MH:
Brittany in August £996
P&O in August £1086
Won't be using them.
Gerry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

It looks quite a nice option if you live in the Eastern part of UK, saves the drive to Plymouth but for those of us from the SW it is actually a reduction in service, they are now doing only one sailing per week from Plymouth to Santander c/w previous 2 per week. 

The second sailing is now the Portsmouth - Santander trip using the same ship (Pont Aven). We did Plymouth Santander with them 2 years ago and it's a nice trip delivering you close to the Spanish motorways for easy access to SW France or Spain/Portugal. 

BUT it is a very expensive 24 hours trip! It costs around £1000 for the majority of the year, including a cabin which is essential really for a long trip - it is more like a mini-cruise and should be treated as part of the holiday rather than simply a ferry crossing.

Those miles of water separating us are certainly expensive to cross!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Yes very expensive  we booked through the Caravan Club and it came out at £864- 2 adults + dog - we are under 7 metres (6.48m). Our friends 2 Adults + dog £914. They are .04 of a metre over 7 metres. Going out April coming back June. Pont Aven both ways.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*All Inclusive*



Rislar said:


> 2 adults and 2 children in my MH for a week away in june £850 just for the ferry 8O i could get a family holiday all inclusive for £1200!!! to hell with that!


And I bet for £1200 it would be to hell! Or rather a trip to aga doo land after.....

An expensive Taxi Trip to Airport
At least a two hour wait
Limited Luggae allowance
Possibility of delays
Waiting for Luggage
Taxi/Transfer costs/wait to resort
Security Issues
Sitting very intimately in an aerosol can for at least two hours in the air
Louzy food
Noisy Hotel
Sleeping on beds that 1,000s of others have at least slept on

Need I go on?

I do agree with you mind, it is costly.

Trev.


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

Penquin said:


> it is more like a mini-cruise and should be treated as part of the holiday rather than simply a ferry crossing.
> 
> Those miles of water separating us are certainly expensive to cross!


A mini cruise???? My father and I took the ferry to Bilbao on the m/bikes on our way down to Jerez for the motoGP and the ship was full of drunk chav types. The food (in all but one restaurant) was TERRIBLE and expensive and we were bored stupid.

On top of that we paid a kidney each for the crossing!

Shall not be repeating and DEFFO not part of the holiday!


----------



## TJ101 (Oct 12, 2008)

r6demon said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> > it is more like a mini-cruise and should be treated as part of the holiday rather than simply a ferry crossing.
> ...


100% agree,, Did the Portsmouth-Bilbao route last year again, and that was the last time,,full on p-i-s-s heads on the mini booze cruise,,, Just booked the Plymouth-Santander-Portsmouth route this year,, much shorted passage time, and convenient


----------

